# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  Rodina rasprodaja - Split

## Maky st

Moze li se znati kada ce biti organizirana Rodina rasprodaja u Splitu ???
hvala na odgovoru

----------


## spajalica

Roda organizira svoje rasprodaje samo u Zagrebu  :Sad: 
jedini razlog zasto je to tako je da u ST nemamo dovoljno ljudi koji bi pokrili cijeli projekt. Jer projekt rasprodaje zahtjeva veliki broj volonterski sati u kojima nam jako puno pomazu u volonterke koje nisu clanice rode  :Heart:

----------


## Maky st

A jooooooooooj bas steta a tako san se ponadala da ce bit i u Splitu  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## makita

da, bilo bi korisno, ja katkad nešto uhvatim na burzi, ali tu su i troškovi poštarine pa nije povoljno koliko bi moglo bit

----------


## Maky st

> da, bilo bi korisno, ja katkad nešto uhvatim na burzi, ali tu su i troškovi poštarine pa nije povoljno koliko bi moglo bit


Slazem se ,nesto bi tribali napravit da se to odrzi i kod nas

----------


## mama pticica

cure, ako nam osigurate smještaj, možda bismo mogle doć :Laughing: 

mislim da bi se našlo zainteresiranih volonterki :Razz:

----------


## superx

> cure, ako nam osigurate smještaj, možda bismo mogle doć
> 
> mislim da bi se našlo zainteresiranih volonterki


Ja se prijavljujem,ali biti će bez "SD"
mini godišnji!

----------


## spajalica

Drage nase splićanke,
kuha se kuha rasprodaja. za sad vam mogu reci da ce se odrzati 22.04.2012. na prokurativi.  bit ce to rasprodaja operme i igracaka.
svi detalji sljede uskoro.
ajmo sad  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
za cure koje vec danima rade na ovome.

----------


## Forka

aaaaa, na prokurativama  :Zaljubljen:   to će bit baš lijepa rasprodaja! bravo!  :Klap:

----------


## spajalica

forka vjeruj mi da hoce, ja sam trebala biti dolje, ali visa sila me ostavi u ZGB  :Sad: 
ali ako primaju volontere toplo te preporucam  :Smile: 

i bas sam se mislila da li se pisen a  prokurativi ili prokurativama  :Embarassed:

----------


## zrinka

cure, napokon i ovo kod nas!  :Smile: 
roda i sunce vam nude prostor za rasprodaju svojih stvariu, opreme i igracakaprijavite se, dodjite na stand, prodajite i kupujte po povoljnim cijenama

ukratko:

*Udruge Roda i Sunce*, zajedničkom akcijom obilježavaju* Dan planeta Zemlje 22. travnja 2012.* * od 10 - 13 h* i to rasprodajom rabljene dječje opreme i igračaka na Prokurativama.
        Potrošački  način života jedan je od ključnih uzroka gomilanja otpada, lošeg stanja  u okolišu i iscrpljenih prirodnih resursa. Uvođenjem principa '*smanji i ponovno upotrijebi*' u svakodnevni život možemo značajno doprinijeti smanjenju količine stvorenog otpada.

 Cilj rasprodaje je pomoći drugima: kupcima i prodavateljima. Kupci  mogu kupiti igračke i opremu po iznimno povoljnim cijenama, a  prodavatelji mogu raščistiti svoje ormare i pri tome nešto zaraditi.
 Pozivamo zainteresirane građane koji žele sudjelovati u rasprodaji prodajom svoje rabljene opreme i igračaka da se *jave u vremenu od 16. travnja - 20. travnja na kontakt telefone udruge Sunce 021/360-779 i 091/360-7790 od 9-16 h.*
 Na rasprodaji će Udruga Roda prodavati platnene pelene (i ostale  proizvode) čijom se upotrebom značajno smanjuje opterećenje za okoliš  koje proizlazi iz njihova korištenja, a Udruga Sunce platnene vrećice  promovirajući na taj način principe smanji i ponovno upotrijebi.

----------


## makita

Hoće li biti i odjeće, cipelica ili samo opreme

----------


## spajalica

makita samo oprema i igracke, odgovorila sam ti i tu:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/70584-R...U!!!-22-4-2012!!!
ali sam tek sad skuzila da si i ovjde pitala.

----------

